# تسريب مياة من فتحة التهوية- سبليت 1.5



## Karim Abul Ela (30 يوليو 2011)

منذ اسبوعين قمت بتغيير موتور المروحة الخاصة بالوحدة الداخلية لمكيف يونيون اير سبليت 1.5 حصان نظرا لصدور صوت عالى جدا من المروحة و تم تغيير المكثف الاسود الصغير المربع بنفس القيمة و تباعا قمت بتنظيف كل القطع الخاصة بالوحدة الداخلية من الاتربة العالقة به مثل ريشة المروحة الاسطوانية الطويلة الخاصة بالمروحة التى تصدر الهواء و تم تنظيف حوض صرف الماء و الخرطوم الخارج و كل شىء يمكن فكه فى الارض و تم تنظيف السربنتينا او ملفات التبريد كما يقال عليها برش الماء عليها و هى مثبتة فى الحائط و استخدمت مشط للشعر فى تسليك الملفات الالمونيوم من الاتربة الملتصقة بها و بعد التشغيل كان التبريد جيدا و اشتغل التكييف بكفاءة لكن واجهتنى مشكلة لا زالت موجودة حتى الان و هى تسريب مياة من جسم التكيف ناتج من سقوط قطرات المياة من الردياتير او كما يقال عليه السربتنينا او ملف التبريد اى كان التسمية بطول التكييف على المروحة ثم الى الاسفل من خلال فتحة الهواء مما يسبب تواجد مياة كثير على الارض بعد فترة تشغيل ، لكنى فحصت خروج المياة الناتجة عن التكثيف من حوض الصرف فوجدته طبيعى جدا اى ان المياة التى تسقط فى الحوض المتساقطة من ملف التبريد الجزء الاسفل منه - تسقط فى الحوض و تخرج بشكل طبيعى الى الخارج لكن المياة المكثفة المتساقطة من الجزء الاخر او الاعلى من ملف التبريداو الردياتير الالمونيوم تسقط على ريش المروحة الاسطوانية الى فتحة التهوية مباشرة الى الارض
ارجو من الاخوة تفسير ذلك او توضيح كيفية حلها


----------



## محسن يوسف (31 يوليو 2011)

سبب المشكله التى لديك هى ان الفان كويل لا تقوم بعمليه التبادل الحرارى جيدا فتنخفض درجه حراره المبخر بدرجه اكبر من المعتاد فيتكثف بخار الماء الموجود فى الهواء بكميه كبيره وتتكون قطره مياه بسبب وزنها لا تنساب على ميل الكويل فتسقط راسيا . 

عمليه تساقط المياه هذه ناتجه عن ان سربنتينه الوحده الداخليه لم تنظف جيدا والطريقه التى استخدمتها لتنظيفها غير جيده وحل هذه المشكله تتم عن طريق عمل pump down للجهاز وتخزين شحنه الفريون فى وحده التكثيف ثم يتم فك الفان كويل بالكامل وفك السربنتينه وغلق اطرافها دخول وخروج الفريون بشريط لاصق لعدم دخول المياه اليها ويتم غسيل السربنتينه بخرطوم مياه بضغط متوسط حتى لا تتلف الزعانف وستشاهد حبيبات الطمى المتساقط منها عند الغسيل وبعد ذلك جفف السربنينه واعد تركيبها مره اخرى ولا تنسى ان تغسل بالمره سربنتينه وحده التكثيف جيدا بدون فك ثم اعد التركيب مره اخرى وقم بفتح محابس الفريون مره اخرى ولا تنسى بان تقوم بعمل purge بان تطرد كميه من غاز الفريون حتى يحل محل الهواء او قم بعمل فاكيوم للفان والمواسير وبعدها اضبط ضغوط الجهاز .

احيانا ترتفع صوت الفان نتيجه لوجود اتربه وطمى داخل زعانف المبخر وبنسميه احنا صوت شخلله للهواء اى صوت متقطع وبعد تنظيف المبخر جيدا ينتهى هذا الصوت لان كميه الهواء المسحوبه والمطروده عادت الى طبيعتها .


----------



## Karim Abul Ela (31 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز محسن شكرا جزيلا على الرد الوافى الان اصبح كل شىء واضح
لكنى جاء فى ذهنى شىء لا اعلم مدى علاقته بالموضوع و هو ملف التبريد ، هل من الممكن ان عملية تنظيفه بالمشط الخاص بالشعر جعل المسافات بين الريش الالومنيوم تختلف و لهذا تسقط المياة المكثفة بغزارة ، حيث انى اتذكر انى فى الماضى كنت اسكب المياة على الريش الالومنيوم و يتم صرفها بشكل طبيعى لكن الان تتسرب من الريش الومنيوم الى فتحة التهوية ثم الى الارض

فى النهاية اشكرك على توضيح الامور بشكل كامل


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (31 يوليو 2011)

لا أجد اكثر مما قيل 
وفقكم الله


----------



## محسن يوسف (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا سيدى الفاضل على ردك .
من الافعال السيئه عند التعامل مع زعانف المبخر هو استخدام مشط الشعر او مشط الكويل كما نسميه ليه لانك لو نظرت الى زعنف المبخر ستج انها مختلفه تماما هذه الايام عن ماقبلها لان الزعانف استحدث فيها عمليه الشق الحديثه فجعلت مساحه التبادل الحرارى اكبر وقللت من حجم المبخر ولكن من مساوىء هذه العمليه ان المسافات الضيقه هذه جعلت الاتربه وذرات التراب تتعلق فى هذه المساحات وبعد فتره تنسد بالكامل وتحتاج الى صيانه بالطريقه السابقه التى شرحتها .
كل ماعليك حاليا الا ان تنظر الى الزعانف بعدما استخدمت المشط وترى حجم مافعلته وليس امامك الان الا محاوله استعدال اكبر قدر ممكن من الزعانف وغسيل السربنتينه جيدا وبعد ذلك شوف النتيجه حاتكون ايه وربنا يوفقك . 

محظور استخدام مشط الكويل فى الزعانف الحديثه والمسموح به للتنظيف هو فرشاه الاسنان .


----------



## Karim Abul Ela (2 أغسطس 2011)

السيد الفاضل محسن ، جزيل الشكر على المساعدة
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## حيدر البحار (3 أغسطس 2011)

thank you friends for these useful informations


----------



## hany2000 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## الشهيد2 (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------

